
Ask HN: Do you follow utilitarianism? If not what is your moral framework? - wizardofmysore
What are your thoughts on utilitarianism? Any other moral framework that you follow if not for utilitarianism?
======
mindcrime
_What are your thoughts on utilitarianism?_

If you can implement that in a purely voluntary manner then I'm fine with it.

 _Any other moral framework that you follow if not for utilitarianism?_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntaryism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voluntaryism)

------
cimmanom
What I think of utilitarianism is that moral frameworks may be interesting
philosophy and maybe even useful for groups to use when making decisions
together, but are an unnecessary complication for individuals with a bit of a
conscience.

The "golden rule" covers about 99.9% of ethical dilemmas I've faced in real
life so far.

